# Dixon Winter 2013



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 28, 2012)

Dixon, IL is having its first Winter competition: Dixon Winter 2013

Date:
January 19, 2013

Location:
Dixon Historic Center
205 W 5th St
Dixon IL 61021
Registration Fee:
$5.00 first event, $2.00 for each additional event

Main Events:
2x2: 2 Rounds
3x3: 3 Rounds
4x4*
5x5*
7x7*
3x3OH*
3x3WF*
3x3BLD*
Pyraminx

Tentative Events:
Square-1**

Website:
http://koii.cubingusa.com/dixonwinter2013/


We will be having Lunch at the competition. The cost is $5 per person (includes drink).


----------



## Coolster01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes! Another comp with feet! If I can get to NR (Or even NAR!) speed in two months, I think I could go. But it is 6.5 hours away, so this is quite unlikely. It only is a 5.5 hour drive to get to Carnegie Mellon, but it isn't nearly as nice as Chicago, so maybe! Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## benskoning (Nov 28, 2012)

Maby...


----------



## Michael Womack (Nov 28, 2012)

If it was closer to Peoria then I might come cause my uncle live in Macomb that is very close to Peoria.


----------



## stevecho816 (Nov 29, 2012)

Sweet! 50-50 chance of going. I like the events.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 29, 2012)

Same with stevecho, 59-50


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 29, 2012)

I will think about it.... maybe..


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 1, 2012)

Definately going!  I will be practicing all winter break!


----------



## JackJ (Dec 1, 2012)

We shall see.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2012)

Ilkyoo, how far of a drive is this for you?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 1, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Ilkyoo, how far of a drive is this for you?



2 hours and 45 minutes, according to google maps.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 1, 2012)

Hm, will you be staying the night or going Saturday morning?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 1, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hm, will you be staying the night or going Saturday morning?



What do you mean staying the night? Where would I stay?
I'll probably go Sat morning.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 2, 2012)

Har, I thought I replied to this already, oh well.

I meant if you would be staying at a hotel up in Dixon on Friday night. I'm interested in going to this, think we might be able to car pool? I don't really feel like making that long of a drive on my own, but if I could find a way to split it up a bit that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 3, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> I meant if you would be staying at a hotel up in Dixon on Friday night. I'm interested in going to this, think we might be able to car pool? I don't really feel like making that long of a drive on my own, but if I could find a way to split it up a bit that wouldn't be so bad.



Not sure if I can come yet, but if it worked out I might want to get in on this as well (if it's not too inconvenient) - it's about a 4.5 hour drive from here.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Dec 3, 2012)

fatboyxpc said:


> Har, I thought I replied to this already, oh well.
> 
> I meant if you would be staying at a hotel up in Dixon on Friday night. I'm interested in going to this, think we might be able to car pool? I don't really feel like making that long of a drive on my own, but if I could find a way to split it up a bit that wouldn't be so bad.





iEnjoyCubing said:


> Not sure if I can come yet, but if it worked out I might want to get in on this as well (if it's not too inconvenient) - it's about a 4.5 hour drive from here.



So I'm probably not going to spend a night at a hotel in Dixon, and am also not sure how things will work out in January as it's a new semester.
New semester implies a totally new schedule, and life pattern, if you know what I mean.
I'll keep you guys posted about what I'll do probably early January.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 3, 2012)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Not sure if I can come yet, but if it worked out I might want to get in on this as well (if it's not too inconvenient) - it's about a 4.5 hour drive from here.



4.5? Poor baby... 

About 10 hours for me


----------



## cuber952 (Dec 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 4.5? Poor baby...
> 
> About 10 hours for me


Dixon is not 10 hours for you... It's like 5:30 poor baby...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 3, 2012)

cuber952 said:


> Dixon is not 10 hours for you... It's like 5:30 poor baby...



It's 7 to Dixon from me. And I have to go 3 hours to Winona.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 3, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> So I'm probably not going to spend a night at a hotel in Dixon, and am also not sure how things will work out in January as it's a new semester.
> New semester implies a totally new schedule, and life pattern, if you know what I mean.
> I'll keep you guys posted about what I'll do probably early January.



Ah, alright. Sorry John, I don't like driving near enough to drive this far for you 

If anybody else from the Indy area (Mike, Trevor, Ryan, etc) is going, let me know, I'd be willing to chip in for gas as long as I'm not the one driving


----------



## WBCube (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh, yes. This looks like my best opportunity for my first competition, I'm loving the 2x2-5x5 as well.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Dec 3, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> 4.5? Poor baby...
> 
> About 10 hours for me



Overnight isn't really an option for me xD
So I love to avoid waking up at 5am.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Dec 4, 2012)

Rubiks560 said:


> It's 7 to Dixon from me. And I have to go 3 hours to Winona.



Except that Winona is on the way to Dixon!  So technically its not 10 hours, its 7! And I checked and it should only be about a 4 hour max drive for us so you are looking at 6 hours!


----------



## KottenCube (Dec 6, 2012)

Finally an Illinois comp I can go to.
Yuss!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Dec 6, 2012)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Except that Winona is on the way to Dixon!  So technically its not 10 hours, its 7! And I checked and it should only be about a 4 hour max drive for us so you are looking at 6 hours!



Oh, we'll sweet 8D


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 3, 2013)

We have added megaminx as a tentative event. The chances of it happening are very slim though. The schedule is very tight.


----------



## emolover (Jan 3, 2013)

Damn do I want to go! Chances are that I won't though.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 10, 2013)

*Looking for a 7x7 at Dixon Open*

I am looking for a black v-cube 7x7 or a shengshou at dixon open. If anyone has this part or center caps I need 5 centers.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 10, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I am looking for a black v-cube 7x7 or a shengshou at dixon open. If anyone has this part or center caps I need 5 centers.



I have a V-cube 7 black I would be interested in selling at Dixon.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 11, 2013)

guinepigs rock said:


> I am looking for a black v-cube 7x7 or a shengshou at dixon open. If anyone has this part or center caps I need 5 centers.



I have a V-cube 7 black I would be interested in selling at Dixon. I like it a lot so unless your price is good I don't know if I could sell it too you


----------



## Mikel (Jan 11, 2013)

cuber952 said:


> I have a V-cube 7 black I would be interested in selling at Dixon. I like it a lot so unless your price is good I don't know if I could sell it too you


I'll undersell John by $1 Don't worry.


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mikel said:


> I'll undersell John by $1 Don't worry.



My cube is worth the extra dollar  Yours sucks.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 11, 2013)

I may or may not be going, I haven't heard back from my friend yet. If I do I'll be looking to buy a new Pyraminx while I'm there. Any sellers?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Ahhh, no. Forget to ask for that day off. Not going.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 11, 2013)

JackJ said:


> Ahhh, no. Forget to ask for that day off. Not going.



NOOOOO!!! :'(


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 11, 2013)

Jack you better go to the Winona competition in a couple months!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow, registration's already closed, more than a week before the competition? I was waiting to see what the weather would be like, and it was starting to look promising, so I was considering attending. 

If you were to open registration back up, I'd register...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 11, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, registration's already closed, more than a week before the competition? I was waiting to see what the weather would be like, and it was starting to look promising, so I was considering attending.
> 
> If you were to open registration back up, I'd register...



Seriously Mike?  just ask John to let you sign up. He will obviously do it


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, registration's already closed, more than a week before the competition? I was waiting to see what the weather would be like, and it was starting to look promising, so I was considering attending.
> 
> If you were to open registration back up, I'd register...



Oops -- registration is open again. 
Registration was closed today because the competition was originally scheduled for today.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 12, 2013)

Mike Hughey said:


> If you were to open registration back up, I'd register...


Yay Mike!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Oops -- registration is open again.
> Registration was closed today because the competition was originally scheduled for today.



I suspected it was something like that.

Registered. My daughters can't attend, but I should be there.

Wow, I need to practice.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jan 15, 2013)

I am looking for a megaminx any kind would work if someone has one for sale or trade let me know white or black is fine.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 15, 2013)

I have a Black Mf8 Megaminx that I don't use anymore if you want to buy (or trade).


----------



## Zoma (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm a newb--what time is the competition going to start?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 18, 2013)

http://koii.cubingusa.com/dixonwinter2013/schedule.php

Look at the site!


----------



## Zoma (Jan 18, 2013)

Dunka. I missed the whole tab thing T.T

I'm looking forward to the events and hanging out; I hope I can go. Do you know how big it will be?


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 18, 2013)

Did you already sign up? The registration list says 43 people so there is probably going to be around 45 competitors.


----------



## benskoning (Jan 18, 2013)

I am leaving to night!


----------



## WBCube (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm excited for my first comp!


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just out of curiosity. Who is coming tonight. Maybe we could meet up somewhere.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm coming tonight but I'm stuck with 3 *****s in the same car as me and I'm not driving


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2013)

James LaChance and I will be arriving in the morning - hopefully about the start of registration time. We'll also be bringing the two extra displays. See you in the morning.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 19, 2013)

According to Facebook, Chris Olson (1.56), 1.96, 2.46, (2.69+2=4.69), 1.83 -> 2.08 WR.


----------



## Noahaha (Jan 19, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> According to Facebook, Chris Olson (1.56), 1.96, 2.46, (2.69+2=4.69), 1.83 -> 2.08 WR.



Finally!!! =D

I gave him tips on how to be less nervous a few weeks ago, so I'm taking partial credit (not really)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jan 19, 2013)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> According to Facebook, Chris Olson (1.56), 1.96, 2.46, (2.69+2=4.69), 1.83 -> 2.08 WR.



Yeah, he got the WR. Confirmed by someone else at the competition.


----------



## blokpoi (Jan 19, 2013)

About time. Is it on video?


----------



## BlackStahli (Jan 19, 2013)

Congratulations to Chris!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 19, 2013)

Proof:


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats Chris!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes! It was finally beaten! Too bad I wasn't there. Second oldest standing world record. PLZPLZPLZ tell me that all solves were on video...!

And congratulations, Chris!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 20, 2013)

Congrats Chris  Good to see that 2.12 die  :tu


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2013)

DYK...

...Johns an ***** organizer and forgot cube covers
...Ilkyoo made oragami cube covers?
...it's the ONLY reason I got 2x2 WR?
...I finally broke that flipping record?
...I would have broken it twice but I plus 2'd?
...only would have been 2.06?
...I can't ever come first at a Dixon competition?
...Nathan is the next me but with SQ1?
...Steve is WAY to fast at everything?
...James LaChance has my back tonight?
...Walker isn't CN?
...It's nice to not be nervous about 2x2 anymore?
...I beat Walker at feet?
...Ilkyoo is hilarious?
...but bossy?
...and lazy?
...and yelling at me right now?
...I'm not Asian because I have a middle name?
...I am seriously going to punch Ilkyoo?


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> *...Walker isn't CN?*



LOL


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yay. This comp was awesome. I told you I will win next time


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 20, 2013)

Wish I could've convinced my friend to ask his dad if he could've driven us to this comp. I'm sad I couldn't be part of the happiness! Oh, and congrats to Chris


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 20, 2013)

Let's get some things straight:



Rubiks560 said:


> ...I'm not Asian because



Let's figure this out:



Rubiks560 said:


> I have a middle name?



Hence, white asian!



Rubiks560 said:


> ...I am seriously going to punch Ilkyoo?



No real asian would ever want to do this!



Rubiks560 said:


> ...Steve is WAY to fast at everything?



And the best one: Real asians know how to spell, yes, even engrish  TOO fast!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jan 20, 2013)

14.40 one handed single


----------



## WBCube (Jan 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners, the comp was a lot of fun.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Let's get some things straight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



James says it all.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Let's get some things straight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Real Asians know English?

I knew that was wrong but I was lazy and didn't correct it


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Real Asians know English?
> 
> I knew that was wrong but I was lazy and didn't correct it



James said real Asians know how to spell English words, not English. 
They also finish their sentences with periods. 
You didn't. 

You can make the logical conclusion.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> James said real Asians know how to spell English words, not English.
> They also finish their sentences with periods.
> You didn't.
> 
> You can make the logical conclusion.



Ilkyoo, you better hope you don't see me anytime soon.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Ilkyoo, you better hope you don't see me anytime soon.



I acknowledge you as Asian-American. Is that good enough for you?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 20, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I acknowledge you as Asian-American. Is that good enough for you?



Nope, I am fully Asian.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 20, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nope, I am fully Asian.



But you have US citizenship.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 20, 2013)

Results are posted:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=DixonWinter2013


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> I knew that was wrong but I was lazy and didn't correct it



Wow! You chose to go ahead and give me yet *another* reason to remind you that you are actually _wasian_. Real asians aren't lazy! Especially for simple things like that!

P.S. I might have offered my protection services during dinner, however, that deal has since expired and I will *never* let that service expire with Ilkyoo  Might want to think about the "anytime soon" comment 

Oh, one more DKY:

I was the first to give a proper hug to the new 2x2 World Champion! Lol, champion. Whatever.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 21, 2013)

James <3 

My scramble buddy


----------



## ianography (Jan 21, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Nope, I am fully Asian.



But your mom is white!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate you all


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2013)

Chris Braiedy! <3

Chris Olson...I think we still need to find a sharpie, before someone makes 2.08 look foolish


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Chris Braiedy! <3
> 
> Chris Olson...I think we still need to find a sharpie, before someone makes 2.08 look foolish



Guess you better come to Winona Open when it gets announced


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh boy, that's a ways away....maybe if Mike or Ilkyoo go  Or maybe I can make a weekend trip out of it or something.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 21, 2013)

fatboyxpc said:


> Oh boy, that's a ways away....maybe if Mike or Ilkyoo go  Or maybe I can make a weekend trip out of it or something.



Hmm.. if James and I (and maybe Mike) can get a ride from John's parents, then here is a possible senario:
James drives to Champaign, IL and leaves his car here. (2 hours)
I drive James to Dixon, IL and leave my car at John's place. (2 hours 45 minutes)
John's parents drives me, James, and John to Winona, MN. (4 hours 17 minutes). 

We would do the same thing the way back.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 21, 2013)

I would be down for that!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 21, 2013)

Duuuuuuuude. Do it


----------



## cuber952 (Jan 21, 2013)

We have a White Lunhui that was left at the competition.


----------



## TheDubDubJr (Jan 21, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Hmm.. if James and I (and maybe Mike) can get a ride from John's parents, then here is a possible senario:
> James drives to Champaign, IL and leaves his car here. (2 hours)
> I drive James to Dixon, IL and leave my car at John's place. (2 hours 45 minutes)
> John's parents drives me, James, and John to Winona, MN. (4 hours 17 minutes).
> ...



Oh man that would be awesome if you guys were able to come to our Winona Comp!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Jan 22, 2013)

TheDubDubJr said:


> Oh man that would be awesome if you guys were able to come to our Winona Comp!



When is it planned to be?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> When is it planned to be?



April 27th


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 22, 2013)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Hmm.. if James and I (and maybe Mike) can get a ride from John's parents, then here is a possible senario:
> James drives to Champaign, IL and leaves his car here. (2 hours)
> I drive James to Dixon, IL and leave my car at John's place. (2 hours 45 minutes)
> John's parents drives me, James, and John to Winona, MN. (4 hours 17 minutes).
> ...



if i was driving it would be 1:30, 2:15, and 3:30. Right chris?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 22, 2013)

More like: 1:00, 1:40, 3:00


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh, so the new plan is for Chris Braiedy to come pick us all up then?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jan 24, 2013)

Well I can only fit one more person on my motorcycle so yeah lol


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 27, 2013)

I call dibs on that back seat!


----------

